# "Dusty" water



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I have a 75g peacock tank with a 20l sump. The sump has a 563gph pump and a spray bar. The overflow isn't even working at half speed so no issues there (I know someone is still going to ask) It doesn't matter what I do, big water changes, I have added coarser and more sponges. Upped my mechanical filtertration like crazy thinking that's what I needed. Yet to no avail my water still looks like it has "dust" floating in it. Any ideas?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tried slowing down the return of your filtration? Is the water coming out with such a force that it is hitting the front glass and deflecting downward and disturbing your substrate?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well the spray bar is at the opposite end of the tank from the overflow. Because of the whatever it is floating around I can see the water current and its not fast at any point except right out the jets. I do have a couple earth eaters that keep the sand tidy and don't let too much settle. I feel almost as if I could have more flow, aside from the 550+ being my goal for water turn over. Now in my sump itself the water is crystal clear. It also has what looks like legit dust on the bottom. All of HOBs and canisters produce brown sludge for the most part. But the sump has gray? The sponges haven't been in it long enough to get dirty. So I don't know if that's part of it. But there is more mechanical in that filter than any other tank and its the only one without clear water.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Try purigen.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I added a 250ml dose last night. It said good enough for 250g. I've had it for a couple weeks, but I had trouble finding a bag fine enough.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of substrate is it? Still sounds like it is getting stirred up to me.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

No. Its black sand and the particles floating around are also too small and the wrong color.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Is it micro bubbles? My 20g Cory tank had the same issue but I haven't paid it any mind. In mine it's definitely micro bubbles. Not sure how to eradicate those.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

No I've had bubbles. That's usually a sign of a leak somewhere in you filter. Assuming its a closed system, sump or canister. But these are solid particles.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like poor mechanical filtration. Maybe what you are using needs to be flushed out really good or go to a different idea/material.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use the 100 micron pads in many of my filters.
Coralife Pure-Flo Micron Filter Pads


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I am in the process of changing some of my media. There hasn't been any change yet. But my sponges are still seeding, the new ones anyways. I added some more dense and just more media. I am getting clearer water in the sump but not the tank.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

hotwingz said:


> I added a 250ml dose last night. It said good enough for 250g. I've had it for a couple weeks, but I had trouble finding a bag fine enough.


Use a nylon stocking.They work great


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I was going to but I found "The Bag" ha that's what SeaChem calls it. I liked it because I can recharge the purigen in it.


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

hotwingz said:


> Ya I was going to but I found "The Bag" ha that's what SeaChem calls it. I liked it because I can recharge the purigen in it.


You can also recharge it in the nylon sock.If you have a female in your life I'm sure she can give you one of her old ones.the " bag" will cost about 10 bucks.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya she doesn't have any otherwise I would have stole one lol. But the I've already bought the bag and got it in the sump.


----------

